# rebuild or new



## STEVE HATFIELD (Nov 15, 2000)

have 1991 f-150/302....130,000 miles ...good reliable truck....has developed two bad cylinders/compression....guess it is common for #8 to go down and now a second has also......so.................do I rebuild,do I replace engine.(Jasper engine is about $2,500.00)...or trade????


----------



## MowJo (Nov 30, 2000)

I think it depends on if your a good mechanic or know one. If you buy a rebuilt engine definately go with a Jasper, don't cut corners. I learned the hard way and got a rebuilt engine from Recon (Advance Auto Parts)...BIG MISTAKE. I saved a few bucks but ended up with a crap motor. On the other hand if YOU rebuild what kind of warranty will you end up with?

In short, my advice is to spend a little extra on the Jasper and get a good warranty. In the end you will save time and money. 

Good Luck!


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

try an aggressive Ford dealer,you might be able to get a new engine form them for about 1500-2100,I d try to get a factory engine,since I dont know of any reman's that are as good as the original.A wrecking yard can get you a used, motor,but you dont know what your getting and labor is only 200 cheaper to install a used engine than a new one,so do it right or trade it in.If its been a good truck,I know you dont mind investing the money-but remeber-the tranny-rear-and misc other things will be going soon too,so it might be a good time to cut your losses and sell it as is.


----------



## Hometown Landscaping (Dec 13, 2000)

i have a 89 F-250 where the rear main blew and so on... so i decided to replace it, through much research i decided to go with the jasper. upon calling jasper customer service they informed me of installation shops that they endorse. i had to drive an hour each way twice but it was worth it. with a new exhaust, 351 long block, valves, covers, it came out to 4700. when the shop finished they told me i had the rustiest truck they had ever seen, "it looks like this thing sat at the bottom of the ocean for a few months" they said. i was proud to say the least. this was the cause for extra installation time, this also upped the cost. so this is my story of a new engine. definitely go with jasper, and ask for a reference, oh yeah and jasper sent the engine to the shop and picked up the old one without me calling or doing anything.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Common problem on the ford 302 is crossfiring between cyls 7 and 8.This results in a burnt piston,or broken rings,which drops the compression.#8 always goes first.Just one thing to check if you do put in a rebuild as the problem will happen again,and the warranty will not cover it.New wires will help,and route the #7 and #8 wires as far from each other as possible.Check with your ford dealer and get a copy of the Technical service bulletin on it.


----------



## STEVE HATFIELD (Nov 15, 2000)

*engine replace*

If I replace it w/ a Jasper will this problem repeat itself or is it related to a Ford engine only???


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Will do it with any 5.0L engine,factory or rebuilt (except 5.0L HO,due to diff firing order).Its not related to the engine,only the damage is.When the plug wires crossfire,it fires the other cyl too early causing the piston and ring damage.Just replace the wires and MAKE SURE that the #7 and #8 wires are no where near each other,as they can still crossfire with new wires after a while..Route the #7 along with #5 and #6 from the cap across the rocker cover to the plugs using the wire separators.Then route #8 straight back along the intake plenum and bring it down behind the coil to the spark plug.

[Edited by wyldman on 03-02-2001 at 05:55 PM]


----------



## STEVE HATFIELD (Nov 15, 2000)

*wired*

I assume damage is done? Any minor repair worth the time vs. replacing engine? Will this damage even if I reroute wires cause me to worry about bigger problems during the season.I really can't afford new truck and a new used is a roll of the dice again. Tranny appears o.k. is auto with o/d...and rear end seems o.k. also....have owned it 2yrs....new tires,battery,shocks,muffler,fuel pumps,a/c,hitch....etc.is $2,500.00...$3,000.00 fair price for replace???


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Once the damage is done,it's permanent.You could check the whole engine for compression again,as see what the condition of the other cyl's are,and also try to diagnose whether you have a upper or lower cyl problem.If it's just a valve problem,then you could always yank the head,and see,shouldn't be too much to fix.If it's a piston or ring problem and you feel the rest of the engine is OK,it can also be repaired at a reasonable cost.Get some quotes in your area and see.

I am up here in Canada,so the prices may vary a bit,but a rebuilt 302 is 1495.00 and about 600-800 for installation.Throw in some misc stuff (ie plugs,oil,coolant,etc) and your probably looking 2500.00 or so.That would be probably 17-1800 US dollars.This would be a typical machine shop rebuild.Maybe not as nice as a jasper engine,but fine for your daily driver by all means.Stay away from the cheap mass rebuilders usually associated with the parts stores,they are garbage.


----------



## STEVE HATFIELD (Nov 15, 2000)

*good advice*

Would Kansas City be too far for you to drive? Seriously this has been very helpful!...If I did nothing else but redo those wires.....will it be too much strain on the engine to tow 800 to 1000lbs around a couple times a week? Also how do I identify the correct numbered wires??


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Sure,i'll come to KC,as long as you pay expenses.Shouldn't be too expensive as my service truck is a Cummins diesel (21 MPG),LOL !

There is no way to tell exactly how long it will last,it's a crap shoot,only time will tell.Towing will make it even harder on it.It may be cheaper to fix it now,and if you do let it go,and it blows up completely,then you may loose the core charge on your rebuilt engine which also drives up the price.Can't hurt to fix the wires now,will prevent any further damage.

Looking in front under the hood,the cyl's on the left (pass side) are 1-2-3-4,and on the right (drivers) 5,6,7,8.Easiest fix is leave #7 and all the others alone,and just reroute #8 wire,by removing it from the wire separators,and running it up across the top of the engine toward the back,and then down to the plug.

[Edited by wyldman on 03-02-2001 at 07:18 PM]


----------



## STEVE HATFIELD (Nov 15, 2000)

*rewired*

thanks again....I'm great at landscaping...I'm just not wired correctly for the mechanical stuff!!!I would like to keep your e-mail address on file for future problems if that is alright!!!!!! [email protected]


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Sure,no problem,glad to help.


----------

